# Former US president George HW Bush in intensive care



## Chary (Apr 24, 2018)

After last week's funeral for former First Lady Barbara Bush, it appears her husband, George HW Bush is now facing a serious infection (sepsis), and is in intensive care at Houston Methodist. 

 Source


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 24, 2018)

That's terrible! So sorry to hear and hope he gets better soon ):


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 24, 2018)

He's been suffering for so long and he lost his wife. Might die of a broken heart.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

Heartbreaking. Hope he recovers.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 25, 2018)

He's out of the ICU now. His prognosis is good.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 25, 2018)

yay!


----------

